# *****Friday Pics*****



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

a couple of sunrise pics from the last week in Palacios and a few from Lost Maples from just before Thanksgiving


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Every time I'd talk, Harley would laugh. Guess there is something good about Laryngitis, my dumplin' thinks its hilarious!



Baby when we first brought her home



Baby now.



A cool rainbow



Teaching the boys how to filet fish many moons ago.


----------



## urdady1 (Mar 25, 2012)

bike ****....just picked this fine machine up


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

My nads hurt just looking at that bike seat.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

LMAO, yea you right, [email protected] to the wall!



Bocephus said:


> My nads hurt just looking at that bike seat.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Shaky said:


> a couple of sunrise pics from the last week in Palacios and a few from Lost Maples from just before Thanksgiving


great pics never been to Lost Maples but need to go


----------



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

Those are some great sun pics!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

grayson said:


> great pics never been to Lost Maples but need to go


Its really nice. Weather was crappy as all get out on our weekend, rainy, windy, cold etc....so we only did about a mile and half of the trails. I think we missed the greatest fall colors by about 4 days.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

First serious attempt at smoking a Brisket. Think I got this figured out!:cheers:
Oh, and with a side of Baby Backs...


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Cool pics...


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pics Lately...*

Food, Fun, and Fixins...


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

Disc Cooker Anyone?

A little something my brother and I threw together last week before our trip out west to the ranch. Cooked fajitas one night, and then fried fresh wild turkey breast the next.

mmmmmm.....


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

******* Christmas decorating.


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*PIc*

Grey-Phased Screech Owl that found it's home in my backyard. I put the house up about 20 feet in tree about a year ago, and finally got a visitor!

BB


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Yesterday was the last day working on the boat for the Christmas Lane Boat Parade on Clear Lake tomorrow night. It's all done in LED and the whole thing is just over 100 watts. I have close to 40 hous in it, total and over 2000 lights. Faith is home from TAMU, but heads off to Colorado in the morning, so we took a dry run last night. Other than not having enough layers on, it went perfect. I have the Captains meeting in the morning and the parade starts at 6 out of SSH Marina, goes to the Boardwalk and turns back around. It should be a good time and judging from the forecast, a bit sporty. That's why my boat has twins, I can turn it inside it's own length if I need to. I hope everyone has a good Friday and a good weekend.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

My youngest daughter turned three Sunday! A while back i asked 2cool for a lot of prayers for this little girl! she spent a lot of time a TCH between 6 months old and 1 1/2 years old. She has been doing great for a while now and is a character for sure! I still think about and thank everyone for the prayers for my little girl! She is a trooper and tough as nails!

Thanks again!
Hollis


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Some 34 year old pics, Johnny Reb 

Rodeo Team Pics

Loved that putter

Guess which one is me


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

Never easy said:


> My youngest daughter turned three Sunday! A while back i asked 2cool for a lot of prayers for this little girl! she spent a lot of time a TCH between 6 months old and 1 1/2 years old. She has been doing great for a while now and is a character for sure! I still think about and thank everyone for the prayers for my little girl! She is a trooper and tough as nails!
> 
> Thanks again!
> Hollis


stories like this make me proud to say I work at TCH!! glad those nurses and docs got her patched up man God Bless hug her every day!!


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice Pics all. 

Hey Nwilkins your pics look like the cast from my favorite movie Dazed and Confused. Lol


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

A few I took sitting in the deer stand trying to figure out how to use my new camera.


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

*New shop 30x50*


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

Had to put up some plastic to try to warm it up a bit for Monday night football. Cooked some Jambalaya also.


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

*My Christmas gift from my wife Kubota l4600*


----------



## ctcc (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

wickedinhere said:


>


Are you kidding me !
A new shop and a new tractor to put in it.
Your life does not suck !


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

*Digging up a few more Alaska pics*

I will be glad to share any information on our Alaska trip.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Nwilkins said:


> Some 34 year old pics, Johnny Reb
> 
> Rodeo Team Pics
> 
> ...


Did you go to Westbury???

Johnny Reb and the flag!!! My entire family went there.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Couple of a Church on Toledo Bend on Hwy 255 (south Toledo Bend) one evening last month while heading home. Decided to stop and get a few pics.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

My oldest son Daniel with his first buck....

He made a 300 yard shot with his Remington .270 ADL on this 6 pointer yesterday afternoon, I was with him in the blind and what an exciting afternoon; not too big of a deer but, one elated son and a super proud Dad!!

This is what hunting is all about folks!!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Time to Eat.... Or get those stomach growling...*

Kick ***** Chili with Blue Corn Meal Muffins

Some Healthy Enchilada's Wheat Tortilla, Organic Sour Cream ( les Fat ) topped with a quick but effective Spicy Sauce.

Buuuuuuuurp !

RedFeech Veracruz

Got Shucked . Thumbs still raw from Monday

Finished the dish one handed.. Note the Red Special Sauce

Polish Italian breaded Veal with a lil Fontina Cheese / Prosciutto stuffed in, Dressing of the night was fresh oregano. There was a cream exotic mushroom sauce , but pic was blurry

Sherry Sea Scallops, Spinach Balls n Red Pepper Qounia,

Orzo , Roasted Lamb Shanks braised a a 2 / wine sauce sided with Roasted Tomatoes


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Breakfast on the bayou...I can cook too..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Never easy said:


> My youngest daughter turned three Sunday! A while back i asked 2cool for a lot of prayers for this little girl! she spent a lot of time a TCH between 6 months old and 1 1/2 years old. She has been doing great for a while now and is a character for sure! I still think about and thank everyone for the prayers for my little girl! She is a trooper and tough as nails!
> 
> Thanks again!
> Hollis


God Bless!


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

those eggs look a little under lol.

I guess I prefer mine crispy on the edges.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

porkchoplc said:


> those eggs look a little under lol.
> 
> I guess I prefer mine crispy on the edges.


I like'em a little runny...that's what the toast is for....

Slap ya Mama is the secret.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

DCAVA said:


> My oldest son Daniel with his first buck....
> 
> He made a 300 yard shot with his Remington .270 ADL on this 6 pointer yesterday afternoon, I was with him in the blind and what an exciting afternoon; not too big of a deer but, one elated son and a super proud Dad!!
> 
> ...


He actually saw antlers at 300 yards?? LOL
Great deer and even better times! Congrats to you both!


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Howdy from balmy Minneapolis!


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

two down, two to go.
keepin it classy...sam adams winter lager in a martini glass...the absinthe (blue stuff) was GOD AWFUL
suites are sweet
turkey breast
ribs when they first went on
great beer
smoke on the water
chicken breast stuffed with goat cheese, spinach and tomato bruschetta


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

capt.sandbar said:


> He actually saw antlers at 300 yards?? LOL
> Great deer and even better times! Congrats to you both!


Actually, we were in a double box blind, the buck came out on my side, I spotted him and glassed him w/my scope and saw the "white of the antlers" and we fumbled around trying to switch chairs in the blind so he could shoot it!! The deer was so far away, he didn't hear the ruckus we made in the blind!!LOL!!!

BTW Thanks!!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Brete said:


> Breakfast on the bayou...I can cook too..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought you were deer hunting up North ?
Taged out already ?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Took a couple days break.....headin back in the morning with Pam, after a big 8 for her!......

Maverick county bound....and maybe Zavalla county....


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Lol....talk about bad timing.....my food post right after Capt. Dave......that ain't right....


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Brete said:


> Took a couple days break.....headin back in the morning with Pam, after a big 8 for her!......
> 
> Maverick county bound....and maybe Zavalla county....


RATS. I was going to come by for lunch tomorrow! Can I fish your lights ? JK!, got mine going afew weeks ago but its been **** poor conditions on my side for a while.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

EndTuition said:


> RATS. I was going to come by for lunch tomorrow! Can I fish your lights ? JK!, got mine going afew weeks ago but its been **** poor conditions on my side for a while.


You're welcome to come fish anytime. I hit it for about 30 minutes last night, nothing.....Randall's been killin'em....talked to him last night....


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Breakfast on the bayou...I can cook too..


Look a tad bit raw to me...you immune to salmonella? 

TH


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Nwilkins said:


> Some 34 year old pics, Johnny Reb
> 
> Rodeo Team Pics
> 
> ...


Where did you go to high school? That picture looks remarkably like one I took in high school. (The people pyramid photo).


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

MMmmm. beer.

Christmas beer. Good stuff
10 gallons of Homebrew fermenting.
Bottled up my mead. It'll put hair on your chest for sure!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> Look a tad bit raw to me...you immune to salmonella?
> 
> TH


Lol...I must be, been eatin like that for years.....


----------



## 98113 (Nov 15, 2013)

Some knucklehead on a buoy, photobombing my brother, visit to the border collie farm, and my favorite meme ever 

Is it quitting time yet? :bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

slip knot said:


> Couple of a Church on Toledo Bend on Hwy 255 (south Toledo Bend) one evening last month while heading home. Decided to stop and get a few pics.


Dang, those are beautiful buildings. I would love to have a house built like that.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Mrschasintail said:


> Did you go to Westbury???
> 
> Johnny Reb and the flag!!! My entire family went there.


Still a Rebel at heart


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

trodery said:


> Where did you go to high school? That picture looks remarkably like one I took in high school. (The people pyramid photo).


Westbury HS class of 79


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

Straight when I bought it? I'll wait to purchase treated wood till I am ready to use it next time.







The dogs favorite spots


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Here is a couple of pics I took w/my phone; a cool hawk on a dead tree right in front of my blind in Falcon last Sunday.......


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Nwilkins said:


> Westbury HS class of 79


You play for the Steers? Good times!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Capt. Dave, what's in the recipe for the spinach balls? That's a seriously difficult veggie to prepare. I use it quite a bit in stuffing and Stacy has a dip recipe made with it that's good. It's really good for you, nutritionally. Getting it to where folks will eat without ruining those qualities is a challenge.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Mont said:


> Yesterday was the last day working on the boat for the Christmas Lane Boat Parade on Clear Lake tomorrow night. It's all done in LED and the whole thing is just over 100 watts. I have close to 40 hous in it, total and over 2000 lights. Faith is home from TAMU, but heads off to Colorado in the morning, so we took a dry run last night. Other than not having enough layers on, it went perfect. I have the Captains meeting in the morning and the parade starts at 6 out of SSH Marina, goes to the Boardwalk and turns back around. It should be a good time and judging from the forecast, a bit sporty. That's why my boat has twins, I can turn it inside it's own length if I need to. I hope everyone has a good Friday and a good weekend.[/QUOTE
> 
> mont the boat looks great! my wife and kids will be there to watch, i will keep a eye out for ya!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Cleaning my office found this old trophy

Two a days and fun football


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Team pic


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Nwilkins said:


> Cleaning my office found this old trophy
> 
> Two a days and fun football


Man, I wanted to play so bad back then. Mom called, it was $50 bux. We couldn't afford it back in those days. Guess that's why my son is a tad bit spoiled these days.....if it had to do with athletics, he got it......


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Nwilkins said:


> Team pic


We only lived in Westbury for about a year and a half. I played for the Steers. My Dad's Real Estate office was on Chimney Rock across the street from the shopping center next to Westbury Square. We lived on Belrose St.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Haute Pursuit said:


> We only lived in Westbury for about a year and a half. I played for the Steers. My Dad's Real Estate office was on Chimney Rock across the street from the shopping center next to Westbury Square. We lived on Belrose St.


That picture was taken in the field next to Parker Elementary, We played games at Fun Stadium off Hillcroft and maybe Bellaire ??

I was always scared of those red devils,, Lol


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Fun football stadium Hillcroft and Bissonett. This is a small world, Graduated from Bellaire in 1979. Somewhere Nwilkins our paths more than likely crossed back then.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

capt. david said:


> Fun football stadium Hillcroft and Bissonett. This is a small world, Graduated from Bellaire in 1979. Somewhere Nwilkins our paths more than likely crossed back then.


Charles H Milby 1979 football team also.Go buffs.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

capt. david said:


> Fun football stadium Hillcroft and Bissonett. This is a small world, Graduated from Bellaire in 1979. Somewhere Nwilkins our paths more than likely crossed back then.


Charles H Milby 1979 football team also.Go buffs.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Here you go Mont .. Enjoy !

Spinach Balls

2 C Day old bread cubes or herb stuffing cubes
1/4 C Fresh Grated Parm Cheese
1/4 C green onions chopped or sliced diagonally
2 Garlic Cloves Minced or pressed n Chopped
1/8 t Ground Nutmeg
1- Bunch of fresh washed Spinach leafs finely chopped or Frozen drained
1/4 - 1/2 C Vegetable Broth
2 T Butter melted clarified or OO
Salt n White Pepper
2 Egg Whites beaten. Give the dog the yolks

Preheat oven to 350
Mix stuffing, cheese, onions, garlic and nutmeg, then mix in spinach , butter and slow add broth til thickened.Add S/P to taste and mix in egg whites
Shape balls to they hold together. Bake until balls are browned , about 15 minutes.

I use a ice scream scooper and make big balls.. If making for a small crowd, make em smaller. IT will make 2 dozen small



Mont said:


> Capt. Dave, what's in the recipe for the spinach balls? That's a seriously difficult veggie to prepare. I use it quite a bit in stuffing and Stacy has a dip recipe made with it that's good. It's really good for you, nutritionally. Getting it to where folks will eat without ruining those qualities is a challenge.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

chillin with the dogs...


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

capt. david said:


> Fun football stadium Hillcroft and Bissonett. This is a small world, Graduated from Bellaire in 1979. Somewhere Nwilkins our paths more than likely crossed back then.


It is a small world, some Bellaire guys cut our flag pole down, Ha, I was at an Aeros game a few years back sitting next to one of the guys that did it, said, it took them two nights with a hacksaw


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Our wedding pic with all her brothers n sisters 3-13-94 I think lol.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I love the white haired gent's beard ... and the Western theme.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

spirit said:


> I love the white haired gent's beard ... and the Western theme.


I found her just as she ran away from a goat farm in Alvord TX.Really.They are scattered all over the world her and I have stayed put.


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Nwilkins said:


> Some 34 year old pics, Johnny Reb
> 
> Rodeo Team Pics
> 
> ...


You went to Westbury? So did I!! Dang shame they are trying to change the mascots!?!?!?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Last week's pics from a meat haul in the hill country total 11 pigs 8 does and 2 cull bucks was 25 or below the whole time 
The deer froze solid we had to put them in walk in cooler with heater to thaw em lol
Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

One more

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

The goods


----------



## landlockid (Jun 17, 2009)

Kenner21 said:


> The goods


That's good sh**


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Brete said:


> Lol....talk about bad timing.....my food post right after Capt. Dave......that ain't right....


No it is not.. lol ...They bustin your Huevos Hombre..

You inspired my breakfast this am....

Healthy huevos ranchrous, tocino de pavo, naranja, frijoles ****** refritos con chipotle Chili


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Looks good. Knock the green stuff off and add some green hot sauce.lol


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Melon said:


> Looks good. Knock the green stuff off and add some green hot sauce.lol


The green was just a garnish, Not eats.. That stuff in the middle ( Rancherous ) was spiked high with Serrano pepper,Chilpotle chile powder, cumin and ground coriander .

FLAVOR my Melon !:mpd:


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Captain Dave said:


> The green was just a garnish, Not eats.. That stuff in the middle ( Rancherous ) was spiked high with Serrano pepper,Chilpotle chile powder, cumin and ground coriander .
> 
> FLAVOR my Melon !:mpd:


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Captain Dave said:


> No it is not.. lol ...They bustin your Huevos Hombre..
> 
> You inspired my breakfast this am....
> 
> Healthy huevos ranchrous, tocino de pavo, naranja, frijoles ****** refritos con chipotle Chili


Looks great, that would hold me over till breakfast was ready.....

Think I need a little work on my presentation!......


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Captain Dave said:


> No it is not.. lol ...They bustin your Huevos Hombre..
> 
> You inspired my breakfast this am....
> 
> Healthy huevos ranchrous, tocino de pavo, naranja, frijoles ****** refritos con chipotle Chili


 I only understood one word you typed, Chili! But the pictures spoke VOLUMES! lol

Beats my Cheerios any day of the week!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

landlockid said:


> That's good sh**


Yes very good. A lot of brewers attempt beer like this, Deschutes knocks it out of the park. Two bombers have been consumed the other two are going to age for a year.


----------



## PaPa Redfish (Aug 21, 2010)

Nwilkins said:


> Still a Rebel at heart


Cardinal....1980


----------



## PaPa Redfish (Aug 21, 2010)

Nwilkins said:


> It is a small world, some Bellaire guys cut our flag pole down, Ha, I was at an Aeros game a few years back sitting next to one of the guys that did it, said, it took them two nights with a hacksaw


What about when the Rebs dropped tires down the flag pole at Bellaire???


----------

